
Tmux, dotfiles, and the joy of text - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/17827235767/episode-0-7-3-tmux-with-brian-hogan-and-josh-clayton
======
wamberg
My workflow with GNU Screen is something like the following:

    
    
      * start my computer
      * fire up a terminal
      * run `screen`
      * ssh into another machine
      * run `screen -e^vv` on the remote machine
    

At this point I can control my local Screen with ctrl+a and my remote Screen
with ctrl+v. Is there an equivalent workflow with tmux? Is there an
alternative? The podcast hints at "tmux inception" and everyone hints that
they avoid tmux within tmux.

------
kuebelreiter
Interesting Episode. But I really don't get it why I should trade the benefits
of a real GUI-Editor like MacVIM with crippling myself in the terminal. What's
the gain in switching editor- and shell-windows with tmux-Shortcut against
using Command-Tab and the (customizable) shortcut for switching tabs in iterm?

Feels a little bit like nerdery for the reason of nerdery.

~~~
bphogan
Because command-tab takes away your focus. There are other things in that menu
as well that you might switch to. With tmux, I can split my windows into
regions and turn the terminal into an IDE.

And then I can detach from it and leave it running as I switch to another
configuration.

And I can invite you in to pair program with me over a low-bandwith solution.

Finally, when I switch from OSX to Linux I can have the exact same
environment. For example, I use this on servers.

So it's the same reason you'd use vim over Eclipse. Sounds like nerdery for
the sake of nerdery, until it works for you.

~~~
kuebelreiter
That's a valid point. But a lot can be done with conditional configurations om
vimrc and gvimrc, my vim runs fine and nearly identical on OSX, Linux-Fluxbox-
Sessions and on servers. IMHO we must stay flexible enough to use "the best"
of the platform we currently working on, otherwise we are left with the lowest
common denominator of a tmux in a terminal and must do some strange things to
even use the clipboard in the right way(as heard in the podcast).

For example, I have Command-T opening FuzzyFinder in ssh-Sessions and in Gvim,
but use the lovely Peepopen in Macvim.

~~~
joshclayton
At the end of the day, it's whatever works best for you. I've been using tmux
for a year and a half and it's just as important to my workflow as vim. I've
had people complain to me that I'm too fast with vim + tmux (either people I'm
pairing with, giving a workshop to, or just demoing some code). It works for
me. Vim looks great for me. I'm able to think less about what program I'm
working in and more about how I get things done faster and with less context-
switching.

If you're using GVim or MacVim or some other GUI and it works, wonderful! If
you're content with the speed that you're able to code, that's awesome. That
said, back when I was using TextMate and Terminal, I thought I was really
_fast_ ; and I'm probably 30-40% faster in vim than I ever was (or could be)
in TextMate.

Clipboard usage is a bit odd; that said, how often do you spend using the
clipboard every day? If the time spent mucking with clipboard is less than the
time you save doing everything else... then you have your answer as to whether
switching will be worth it to you. It absolutely, positively, with out a shred
of doubt, is worth it to me.

~~~
kuebelreiter
Of course it's always whatever works best for you. But it's interesting to see
what you win and what you lose before adopting cool things you hear from hero
programmers in a podcast. ;-)

Although I don't see me using nothing more than a tmux session exclusively in
the future, I already adopted some things for my server work and I'm looking
forward to the pragprog tmux book.

------
closedbracket
Great podcast. I made a short screencast on Pair Programming with Tmux the
same day. I'd love to know what you think: [http://readncode.com/blog/pair-
programming-with-tmux-screenc...](http://readncode.com/blog/pair-programming-
with-tmux-screencast/)

------
netherland
On sharing dotfiles, Josh around the 29:55 mark: "If you don’t think your
dotfiles are the best out there, you’re doing it wrong."

------
aysar
I hate to say this but... is there a tmux for Windows :0

